# Formulas: What Page in the FE Reference Handbook



## FE_Exam_Vancouver_Canada (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi,

I just thought we can use this website to help each other (FE Exam Candidate) when we could not find a specific formula that might be in the in the Reference Handbook. In that case, we can memorize more formulas that were not in the book.

For instances, while I was studying ,I came across with a question that deals with "half-life".

On what page can we find th formula of half-life? It is actually at page 106, 2nd column, 8th Line from the top.

Another is Diffusion Coefficient Formula, which is on page 104, 1st column, 17th line from the bottom.

Now again, while I was studying, I came across with a question that deals with "Gibbs, Degrees of Freedom" and have been having a hard time to find the formula "F + P = C + 2" in the book.

Is this formula in the book? Can anyone help me please?

Thanks guys.


----------



## civilized_naah (Jul 30, 2012)

Page 76 (Thermodynamics), left column center


----------



## FE_Exam_Vancouver_Canada (Jul 30, 2012)

Oh Thank you civilized_naah.. I really appreciate it. Goodluck!


----------



## bcolwell3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Use the index in the back of the formula book, helps to narrow your search


----------



## FE_Exam_Vancouver_Canada (Sep 16, 2012)

does the relation tangent(theta) = (Velocity subscript tangential) squared / radius somewhere in the book?


----------



## oilsands (Sep 17, 2012)

mmbuzon said:


> does the relation tangent(theta) = (Velocity subscript tangential) squared / radius somewhere in the book?


What are you going to find with this formula (units)? Squared tangential velocity divided by radius is actually just a normal acceleration (page 56, left column).


----------

